# Audi TT 2015 year PHONE BOX questions (Qi charging)



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello guys,
Aside from being tricked in to buying a _Qi Case for my iPhone 6s_ while my TT from 2015 doesn't have the wireless charging option inside the_ "phone box"_. :? :lol:

Does it even do anything that was advertised for it?
_*Signal boosting*_. :arrow:

I know its suppose to increase mobile signal once the phone is inside the box by re-routing the signal from the car antenna. However I haven't noticed any change from keeping it on my person and leaving it inside the phone box. In some cases I swear to god that it even lowers the signal. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I tried both with the iPhone 6s casing/skin on it and putting it inside the phone box without any casing (aka.naked)

*How is everyone else's experience with this option??? Does it boost your signal?* [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you don't have wireless charging you don't have Audi phone box...
What makes you think you have phonebox?


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> If you don't have wireless charging you don't have Audi phone box...
> What makes you think you have phonebox?


Hello Toshiba,
I know I have the phone box because it: says so in my equipment/option list, I have 2 usb exits inside and I have both tech and connectivity pack.
Its just that the first MK3 TT models back in 2015 didnt have the wireless charging, it was added on 2016 model onwards. However they did advertise stronger mobile signal even back then.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Assuming you are uk based, but USB is not part of the phone box and connectivity was also standard (BT)
My TTS is 2015 and has the wireless charging. Rubber Mat shows a recharge symbol.

You need to have a conversation with your dealer I suspect.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't have wireless charging you don't have Audi phone box...
> ...


Another way to tell is if there is a menu option to add an additional phone as only when you have the phone box can you have two phones connected at the same time.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello guys. 
To start off, Im not UK based. Im from Slovenia and my car was a second hand from Germany from Audi official second hand dealership. 

Im not sure about the TTs from 2015. First TTS may have started end of year. Mine is regular TT (from my signature) 2015 January build.

And yes I can connect more phones at the same time. (One can play music and other can recieve calls) if that is what you are asking. 

But troubleshooting why I dont have wireless charging is not why I made this topic.
*I just wanted to know how satisfied you guys are with your's?  
Does the phone box actually improve the signal strength? 
(Some say it cant signal boost if connected to Bluetooth. You need to habe additional sim card and then use remote sim access to tap in to cars antenna fo better signal)* [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

2nd POST

I went to through my papers and PDFs and yes they confirm on multiple places that I HAVE Phone Box.

It is a part of a "media Sound Package" which includes:
1. Steering wheel controls
2.Audi music interface
3.Audi sound system
4.MMI navigation PLUS
5. Audi PHONE BOX

Because I can swear I read somewhere that wireless charging is for models 2016 and up.
(both unofficial and official Audi descriptions)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You need to speak to the dealer, but being a used car i doubt you have much come back.
Ask them what can be done. Thats the logo in the picture for wireless charging, same as i have and yes, you can connect two phones (which doesn't work if you use apple crapplay - just a side note).

Each country controls it's own standard options and extras.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> 2nd POST
> 
> I went to through my papers and PDFs and yes they confirm on multiple places that I HAVE Phone Box.
> 
> ...


My MY18 does not have the QI logo either but charges wirelessly just fine and adds about one bar to the signal. I think yours is just faulty.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

I see what all of you are saying. Very interesting to say the least.

I know some newer models have additional Qi logo next to the mobile sign.
As shown in the picture

But if jonstatt says that he also has a phone box mat without Qi logo but it works with charging. Then I don't something doesn't add up.
I guess checking with my local Audi service is my best option. (the car is very much in warranty might as well use it) :?


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

I tried mine today (2017 model) and in the box increased the signal by 1 bar on my iPhone SE.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Talked to my local Audi Dealership. So two things to take in to the account:

1. My car is January 1st 2015 (what is says in their system and on my cars driving card) which means as it was manufactured and assembled, that it was made along with the 2014 models (somewhere in December 2014 or so). It was finished and ready to ship on 1st January 2015. (basically last orders of December 2014 that couldn't have made it before end of 2014 and were finished in 2015). However they said that this should not worry me and that they treat it as a genuine 2015 model. So all future recalls or software updates regarding 2015 models is also regarded to me.

2.Coming from the 1st point, *2014 and 2015 TT models* *did not feature wireless charging*. *Late 2015 and early 2016 introduced "inductive charging" (QI charging)*. They said that 2016 models are considered a "technical face lift" (so some tech/software got upgraded but nothing visually or performance wise).

My phone box is functioning normally and the Qi charging is not available before late 2015/early 2016 (with 2015 late models being granted a "spillover" upgrade. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
The more you know  
p.s- Toshiba your said that you have TTS from 2015 but your signature indicates that its 2016. So which one is it?


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

dredsTT said:


> I tried mine today (2017 model) and in the box increased the signal by 1 bar on my iPhone SE.


You use a cover/skin for your iPhone when its inside the phone box or its "naked". The owners manual barely even mentions anything. :lol:


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

My iPhone has a Spigen edge protector (bumper) case.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You have to buy the Audi phone case for it, its very nice, then it charges. Or do what I do just plug it in with their flex cable.

Without the case it will not charge do to it being an iPhone.


----------



## mikelangwine (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone have a plus iPhone? Guessing this is a no go with the box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> You have to buy the Audi phone case for it, its very nice, then it charges. Or do what I do just plug it in with their flex cable.
> 
> Without the case it will not charge do to it being an iPhone.


Any qi charging pad seems to work on mine. I have an iPhone 7 Plus with a very thin case and a generic qi pad inserted between the phone case and phone which is connected to the lightning port. Works fine!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Mine the old none qi box.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> You have to buy the Audi phone case for it, its very nice, then it charges. Or do what I do just plug it in with their flex cable.
> 
> Without the case it will not charge do to it being an iPhone.


Nyxx I have the case for 6s from Audi. The phone box is not charging though. Because 2014-2015 models didnt have induction charging. Thats from 2016 onwards


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> Mine the old none qi box.


What did you want to tell me here? I didnt understand you. 

Were you saying: I have "old phone box" and it "doesnt have qi charging"?


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> Mine the old none qi box.


There is only one wireless charging technology. Even Apple have gone with it now. I think earlier phone boxes were too insensitive requiring exact qi pad positioning.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

jonstatt said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Mine the old none qi box.
> ...


Still not sure what Nyxx wanted to write/say here.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

I took out the phone box mat. And here are some pictures of it and how the phone box bed looks with out it.

Does your phone box look like this with out the mat?

Does your mat look like this?? [smiley=gossip.gif]

Again thank you all for all the information and help so far.


----------



## Ellis252 (Aug 22, 2020)

Is it possible to retrofit the wireless charging pad? I have a 2015 TT


----------

